# Canada pr



## varun.peravalli (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for Canadian PR and i am a sales professional with 5 years experience . And i am totally unaware of the process.

Can anyone kindly take me through the process and help me know what are all the documents required ???


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

All information concerning immigration to Canada can be found here. Read it carefully then, if necessary, come back with more specific questions. 

https://www.canada.ca/en/services/immigration-citizenship.html


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

varun.peravalli said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Canadian PR and i am a sales professional with 5 years experience . And i am totally unaware of the process.
> 
> Can anyone kindly take me through the process and help me know what are all the documents required ???



Instead of us leading you through it shouldn't you take some initiative, check the GoC website, and follow their instructions? We are here to offer advice, not to figure everything out for you.


----------



## varun.peravalli (Jun 1, 2018)

Thats what i am doing, just wanted to know which will be the right website to check, take me through does not mean you do my documentation for me, just provide the link which will help me know the process.

Thanks.


----------



## varun.peravalli (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks, very helpful.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

varun.peravalli said:


> Thats what i am doing


No, it is not. You asked about the documents required, etc. which you could have easily figured out if you had put forth some effort and read the GoC website.




> just provide the link which will help me know the process.



You managed to find this website but couldn't find the GoC website?


----------



## varun.peravalli (Jun 1, 2018)

colchar said:


> varun.peravalli said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what i am doing
> ...


Hey bro, asked something , if possible send me the link if not you can stay away , no harm in asking, i got a reply from another user he sent me the link .

I dont think its right to comment about my effort .

Peace bro, want to help, pls do, if not its absolutely fine


----------



## varun.peravalli (Jun 1, 2018)

*Canada Priority Residence Program (CPRP)*

I was browsing the Canada Immigration, Visa, Canadian Citizenship & Permanent Residence website, and there's something named "Canada Priority Residence Program (CPRP)". Can somebody help me understand what it is? How does it differ from the express entry program?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's not a government run program, but a for profit company. You pay, but no guarantees. 

All official government programs are on the government website:
https://www.canada.ca/en/services/immigration-citizenship.html


----------

